# Out With the Old, in With the New



## Sandman626 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hello! I've been lurking around here while I was waiting for my delivery to come in. My Passat served me well, but it was time for an upgrade! Ordered end of September and finally came in the last day of February. It was a brutal five months, but well worth the wait! Finally got some good weather and was finally able to take her out for some pictures. I've got a good amount of things planned, but I like to take my time (years). Cheers!

Out With the Old









In With the New


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

That is beautiful.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

dude that looks amazing. great choice on the color. Solar or Glut orange?


----------



## fries_ahoy (Feb 22, 2012)

looks awesome.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

That's a nice color. 

Why does your front grill look different from the other S3s?


----------



## Sandman626 (Aug 12, 2006)

ProjectA3 said:


> dude that looks amazing. great choice on the color. Solar or Glut orange?


If I'm not mistaken, they're the same color. Solar is what it's called in the US (NA?) and Glut for EU (RoW?).



gamegenie said:


> That's a nice color.
> 
> Why does your front grill look different from the other S3s?


It's the honeycomb/mesh style grille. Here's a better view (sorry for the cellphone quality):








Adding that badge was a rather complicated feat of engineering.


----------



## Sandman626 (Aug 12, 2006)

itr_1211 said:


> Very nice, are those 18"s or 19"s?


The stock 18"s


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

Sandman626 said:


> It's the honeycomb/mesh style grille. Here's a better view (sorry for the cellphone quality):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice grill... Nice colour.... Nice car!


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

looks good :thumbup:


----------



## PSUguy (Nov 6, 2014)

i need that grille! where did you pick that up?


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

PSUguy said:


> i need that grille! where did you pick that up?


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sandman626 (Aug 12, 2006)

Got it from USP Motorsports. I got the chrome one but it also comes in black.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

thx, not bad of a price. It comes with the 4 rings right? or do you have to use the ones on your stock grille, couldn't tell from the instruction. Going onto my wishlist, hopefully our canadian dollar gets better exchange rate later on.


----------



## Sandman626 (Aug 12, 2006)

Not sure about the rings. Mine did, but I made a note specifically asking for the rings to be included.


----------



## Evo-2-Quattro (Jul 9, 2014)

Very nice! Congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## BLK9GEN (Sep 27, 2001)

Congrats. She's beautiful. And great choice of color.


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

What a great colour!


----------



## nlz242 (Feb 23, 2011)

Crazy color, i love it! Good choice! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sandman626 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Here are some more pictures taken by a friend of mine with much better skills than mine.


----------



## smoos (Dec 23, 2008)

Does it have the Black Optics package? I see your window trim is blacked out.


----------



## Sandman626 (Aug 12, 2006)

No black optics on this. The window trim isn't blacked out at all, just kinda looks that way in some shots. I actually don't plan on blacking out anything; feels too Halloween-y. I surprisingly like the chrome and orange!


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

Looks amazing, sweet color!:thumbup:


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Sandman626 said:


> No black optics on this. The window trim isn't blacked out at all, just kinda looks that way in some shots. I actually don't plan on blacking out anything; feels too Halloween-y. I surprisingly like the chrome and orange!


Yeah, it isn't TOO MUCH chrome.. so it works as accent instead of dominating the car. I think on the stock grille, there's too much chrome up front, but on that grille, it balances it well.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

They've started popping up on eBay as well. Couple up there that say quattro in the lower area like some of the concept photos that have been floating around these forums for the RS3.


----------



## s3saloon (Apr 10, 2015)

Do you find your parking sensors always going off when in reverse because of the honeycomb grill?


----------



## Sandman626 (Aug 12, 2006)

They went off all the time at first. I stuck my fingers behind the sensors best I could and tried to adjust them and make them flush and it helped immensely. Now it's a bit random. Doesn't happen often, but every now and again it'll go off and I think they're more sensitive now. The shop that installed it for me will take a look at it next time I go down.


----------



## s3saloon (Apr 10, 2015)

Sandman626 said:


> They went off all the time at first. I stuck my fingers behind the sensors best I could and tried to adjust them and make them flush and it helped immensely. Now it's a bit random. Doesn't happen often, but every now and again it'll go off and I think they're more sensitive now. The shop that installed it for me will take a look at it next time I go down.


Yea I fidget with mine once in a while, but I can't seem to get the passenger side figured out. Driver side isn't bad, but now its every time on the other side


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

Sandman626 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, they're the same color. Solar is what it's called in the US (NA?) and Glut for EU (RoW?).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, 


Now that the RS3 configurator is up on Audi.de I see that grill is a replica of the optional RS3 grill, just without 'QUATTRO' etched in at the bottom. 

Nice.


----------



## vvhiskey (May 24, 2015)

Sandman, that grill looks great. Any feedback on the install? Ie problems, issues, special tools needed? Did you have to spray paint the horizontal bar behind the grill? Tell us about the feat of engineering to get the badge installed! :laugh:


----------



## vvhiskey (May 24, 2015)

vvhiskey said:


> Sandman, that grill looks great. Any feedback on the install? Ie problems, issues, special tools needed? Did you have to spray paint the horizontal bar behind the grill? Tell us about the feat of engineering to get the badge installed! :laugh:


Didn't see the second page, I'm on my phone. I see a shop did the install for you but any info you can share is appreciated.


----------



## PbanyS3 (Jun 13, 2015)

Sweet, 1 of 5!

Can we see pics of Glut Orange stitching on the SS seats and GO inlays?:beer:


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Gorgeous color!



PbanyS3 said:


> Sweet, 1 of 5!
> 
> Can we see pics of Glut Orange stitching on the SS seats and GO inlays?:beer:


That is only on the limited editions (recognized by the 19" wheels), which have yet to be released. He ordered an Audi Exclusive color.


----------



## PbanyS3 (Jun 13, 2015)

I stand corrected! Just a little anxious to see one of the 25 limited editions...:heart:


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Me too!!


----------

